# Nail Art Designs 2011



## LindaResh (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I make nail Designs in my free time. Here are some of my work. I made them on my own natural nails.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nail Design - Roses 17!





            Nail Design - Aristocat 7!







Nail Design - Butterfly Wing 14!





Nail Design - Blue Dream FLower 24! 







Nail Design - Rainbow and Angel 9!







Nail design - Black and white 2!







Nail Design - Rose Garden 19!







Nail Design - Paris. Eiffel tower.







Nail Design - Blue Flower 18!







*edited by mod*


----------



## vibhasharma (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome nail art designs. Nice tutorial. Thanks a lot for the creative post!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful nails!!  You should definitely try the Nails Dare To Be challenges!!

Welcome to MUT!


----------



## divadoll (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## cglmakeup (Jul 23, 2011)

wow naman! i wish i have long nails like yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> keep it up!


----------



## leah970 (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful! You are very talented!!


----------



## beautybesties (Nov 27, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 27, 2011)

All the designs are beautiful!


----------



## sharonwills (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow.. Beautiful designs!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Dec 3, 2011)

Super nice! Great job!


----------



## racergirl334q (Dec 15, 2011)

Those are gorgeous.  Youre so talented.


----------



## katana (Dec 16, 2011)

These are some really cute designs, thanks for posting them all!


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Dec 16, 2011)

Beautiful! You are VERY talented!! Keep up the great work!


----------



## sara145wilson (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice nail art design....

And tutorial provided by you are good.

Thanks For it...


----------



## kiyanushia (May 1, 2013)

what ups i like your nails  it is so pretty friend


----------



## Tipsbymerry (May 1, 2013)

These designs are so beautiful.


----------

